# The biggest losers



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I feel bad for you guys that aren't getting the coveted LE turkey permits. As you know, with the small number of birds in Utah, by the time the LE guys get through with their slaughter, few birds are left for the poor suckers that buy the general season tags. Oh sure, there will be a few small jakes left, but they will be so allusive and call shy your chances are practically zero for success. I recommend you just go fishing and hope next year is your year. Maybe we aught to just close the general season hunt altogether and go straight LE. At least, when you finally do get that tag, you will have a quality hunt by al by yourself without all the other people that really have no right to be out there anyway bothering you. Just take my advise, don't waste your time with the general season hunt...no birds, thousands of other hunters...no way are you going to have a quality hunt.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

so, I take it you didn't draw a LE tag?.............................. neither did I, my wife did though... its okay, you and I can get out on the general together


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, that's some pretty strong bait to get the discussion going.........
I have done as well on the general hunt as the LE hunt, when I did not draw.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

sarcasm alert!!!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Ya, I got the sarcasm part..........Was curious where it would go.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I recommend you just go fishing and hope next year is your year.


you say this like fishing is a second to hunting. I'll take the fishing! Hunting is something you do to pass the time between fishing trips! Not the other way around! You guys are so backwards, it kills me....


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

PBH said:


> you say this like fishing is a second to hunting. I'll take the fishing! Hunting is something you do to pass the time between fishing trips! Not the other way around! You guys are so backwards, it kills me....


Well, it was a toss up whether to recommend fishing or golfing...but as to whether go turkey hunting or fishing...no brainer.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> ..but as to whether go turkey hunting or fishing...no brainer.


right on! Fishing it is!


----------

